# Beardie hasn't moved all day, isn't eating much



## DasLouis (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm new to beardie ownership, so please excuse my panic, but I'm getting concerned about my beardie. I took it to the reptile shop at the weekend (Saturday) thinking it was male, and the guy there said it was female, and seemed pregnant. This explained all the digging, and filling the water dish with sand...

So, I've been trying to provide adequate depth of moist sand for her to lay in, but she's just dug around a lot and not lain anything. Ordinarily, she goes to sleep under a rock in one end, and is there when I get up in the morning, but today when I came home from work she was still there. She didn't appear to have moved an inch.

She's not eating much at all, although I can usually convince her to eat a few superworms dusted with calcium/vitamin supplement, but no greens (I gather this is also a sign of pregnancy?). 

I took her out when I got home, as she likes to hang around with me, but after putting her back (I wanted her to warm up), she fairly soon went back under the rock.

Any advice? I put a tub of nice moist sand in one end in the hopes she'd have a dig around, but she doesn't seem into it. The temps are 37C in the hot end, 24 in the cool end. There's an edible plant in there too.

Help. :-/


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Your temps could do with being higher 43-45 ish at the hot end. How long have you had her? They can stop eating just before they are due to lay but generally are still fairly active with the digging. Do you know her history such as was she in with a male previosuly or not?


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, what`s the surface temp at the basking site and how are you measuring it, and if 37c is the ambient I think it`s too high, also, how are you measuring the ambient temps and humidity range, and what is the latter?
What size is the "nestbox", does it have a completely open top, and is the substrate heated to between approx. 27 to 30C?
A photo of the whole enclosure including a top view (and a pic of the nestbox) would be helpful. You need to download photos to Photobucket then copy and paste to here, I believe that`s the only way this site accepts them.


----------



## DasLouis (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi guys, thanks for the responses.

I've had her about 3 weeks. The previous owner was adamant she was a male, so I wasn't really prepared for this.

She was much more active last night, digging and exploring again, so I think I was panicking a bit... I've also prepared a separate nesting box outside the viv which is much bigger and deeper than I could achieve inside it. I was initially using a tupperware container, but I realised that was too small. The new box is about 2.5 feet long, 18 inches wide, 9 inches deep.

She wasn't previously with a male, as far as I know - she was housed alone. As for temperatures, I'm using a little temperature probe that came with the setup - it has two probes, and the hot end was sitting on top of the basking rock, under the heat lamp.

I'll be putting her in the big nesting box tonight once it's warmed up, more news when I have it...


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi again, you cannot measure the surface temp at the basking site accurately with the probe thermometer, you need an IR Temp-gun.
You still haven`t said what the humidity range is and again, a few photos of the whole setup will probably help.
Here`s a link to a Temp-gun, it`s urgent you acquire one asap.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-Digita...350700?hash=item2ee3438d2c:g:XakAAOSw9N1VlLp1


----------

